
Ask HN: What could go wrong with a Marketplace built on DAT - jwerle
See https:&#x2F;&#x2F;datproject.org&#x2F; if you&#x27;re unfamiliar :]
======
detaro
Dat doesn't seem to have all that many useful characteristics to build a
marketplace on top of it, so I'd start with "you could fail to convince people
to use it"

